
To Get a Job in SpaceX - Bang2Bay
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/17/reddit-ama-how-to-get-job-on-elon-musks-spacex-software-team.html
======
Bang2Bay
> Get experience via ‘hobby projects or internships’.

Covid stay-at-home helps ramp up theoretically. But no hands on with
internships. most internships are closed this summer

